# Thank's gents...



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well figured I'd take the dog out today for the grand opener and see what happens. After making some good progress working with dead ducks I figured if we found birds we'd be able to work through it. Well let me tell ya today was a great day for us. I worked until 0530 this morning so we weren't very early to rise. My wife came in at 0845 and woke me to watch the kids while she ran errands. After she got home my uncle showed up and off we went. Hit up a WIA north of Goshen. Showed up and read the sign in sheet, about 20 groups had been through and none had harvested anything all though a couple noted they had seen some. Well we decided to give it heck. Got out and once in the field the dog actually "pretended" like she was on scent so off we follow her and "VOILA" she flushes her first Pheasant :lol: . We dump it and she runs out acts like she's gonna pick it up then just stops. So I stand there and tell her I want her to "bring it". She looks at me looks at the bird and looks at me with the "you want me to do what?" look. So I walk over and as soon as I get over to her she decides to pick it up and hold it. Bingo. Thats what I wanted so I praise her and "give" she gives it to my hand. Sweet. I throw it about 25 ft she runs and picks it up brings it back "give" right to my hand again. Now I'm happy could've ended the day right there and been happy with it. Well we push the rest of the WIA. She gets birdy a few times and we find "phez ****". No more birds though. The WIA was really nice, other than the lack of birds. There was great cover and was well maintained and clean. I wish the DWR would stock the WIA's like they do the community ponds. Anyways. We decide to call it and head in to grab lunch. After eating some Nacho's Grande's we decide to head out to some property owned by family. Pulling in we watch a rooster and hen fly into the neighbors field. Good theres birds out here. We push the perimeter without seeing anything more. Start heading back for the truck along the road and the other neighbors wife and kid pass on the fourwheeler. All heck breaks loose about 40 yds ahead of us. 7 phez jump up 4 roost 3 hens we have no shots due to the neighbor on the wheeler. DOH! Well we decide to push through the area again with the good cover. I all but step on a hen, jump starting my heart. While I'm watching her fly up I catch my dog do a semi point then a bound and up comes a rooster. Uncle dumps it and the dog has it in her mouth and headed back to me the second it hits the ground. I was extatic. She brings it to me and "give" releases to hand. I was very proud of her. Well we push through it 2 more times. Each time she trailed, semi pointed, and flushed a rooster. We were able to knock down both birds filling our bag. She retrieved both birds to hand without hesitation. Both times the bird was in her mouth as fast as we could knock it down. So THANKS GUYS!!!!! I appreciate all the help and advice it just paid off BIG TIME!!!!

(photobucket wont let me log in so I'll try and post pic's later)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome man. I got home and passed out till 12pm. And felt like I had a hang over the rest of the day. That sucks when I didn't drink a drop. Bustin bad guys is just as good as an Ice cold Budweiser apparently. I'm going out in an hour or two. Guessing I see the big zero. :lol:


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey that is great! It is really cool that your dog is putting it all together. Sounds like you both had a good time, and that is what it is all about.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

That's great! Sounds like you're doing a good job with the dog.


----------

